# A Freeze Warning is MUCH BETTER than a Frost Warning!



## billski (Oct 6, 2008)

URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
224 PM EDT MON OCT 6 2008

...FREEZING TEMPERATURES EXPECTED FOR MUCH OF THE NORTH COUNTRY
TONIGHT...

A FREEZE WARNING MEANS SUB-FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE HIGHLY
LIKELY. BE AWARE THAT THESE CONDITIONS WILL KILL CROPS AND
SENSITIVE FLATLANDERS.:roll:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to read, good to read, gonna throw some extra wood in the furnace tonight!

Freeze Map


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

da damn...my apartment is 71 degrees right now and I wonder what it will go down to by the morning..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

Must resist turning heat on...

No freeze or frost warnings for my area of Jersey tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a good thing I don't have any tender plants or vegetation..it's already into the 40s in my hood..so frost is a possibility in the early AM..


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 6, 2008)

its alrady 39F over here


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> its alrady 39F over here



Where is here???


----------



## WJenness (Oct 6, 2008)

45F here.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 6, 2008)

49F when I got home from school (here)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

34F leaving my house for work at 7:15 this morning.  I had frozen dew on my windshield.


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where is here???


It's over there 
:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep. We have a freeze warning for tonight now too. I already drained and brought in the garden hoses yesterday. It's coming folks!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep. We have a freeze warning for tonight now too. I already drained and brought in the garden hoses yesterday. It's coming folks!



I took one air conditioner out of the window and covered the other last night.  I also fired up the furnace for the first time.  Not so thrilled about having to use the furnace, but if it means that we're closer to SNOW then I'm happy.

I was pumped to use my ice scraper this morning! 8)


----------



## Glenn (Oct 7, 2008)

Saw frost on some lawns and many roofs this morning on the way in.


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2008)

nobody noticed the original posting was word-smithed to describe the possibility that the freeze would kill flatlanders...
I wonder if they had to cancel school yet????


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

billski said:


> nobody noticed the original posting was word-smithed to describe the possibility that the freeze would kill flatlanders...
> I wonder if they had to cancel school yet????



I noticed. Lexington, MA, eh? Therefore, you too are a flatlander... :roll:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 7, 2008)

My question is exactly how is it "much better than a frost warning" other than maybe meaning we are closer to winter. Course, a calendar still works just fine for that. If it was Nov 1st I would agree with the OP as that is the time many of the resorts are planning to fire up their snowmaking.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

We had frost this morning...none on my car as I didn't leave for work until 7:55AM but at work in the grass there was frost and it was 40 degrees../


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

billski said:


> nobody noticed the original posting was word-smithed to describe the possibility that the freeze would kill flatlanders...
> I wonder if they had to cancel school yet????



I'll be perfectly honest, I tend to scan over CAPS text.  Especially weather stuff, as it's usually filled with terms I don't care to know.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 7, 2008)

billski said:


> nobody noticed the original posting was word-smithed to describe the possibility that the freeze would kill flatlanders...
> I wonder if they had to cancel school yet????




I'm dead serious: Two schools in CT had 2 hour delays this morning due to lack of heat. So yes, flatlanders were effected! I wasn't able to check the grocery store though...to see if there was a run on bread, milk and bottled water.


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I noticed. Lexington, MA, eh? Therefore, you too are a flatlander... :roll:



born in the hills, exiled to the flatlands...


ack, gasp, ugh, uke:ack, uke:


----------

